# The best ereader for college students?



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Could you recommend an ebook ereader for college students? Dont guide me to Kindle please, since it is a real pain to read my textbooks right now with kindle 3. Now I want to buy another ebook ereader since I have more than 100 pdf ebooks which kindle 3 can't support just fine.
Well I am looking for these features:

1- An ereader which is real good for note taking since I take lots of notes during my readings for master degree of European Linguistics.
2- An ereader which support NATIVELY pdf files.
3- An ereader which has wifi.
4- An ereader that has a very good battery life.

So do you think you can help me here? Pls guide me which one to pick up as this time I dont want to make the same mistake I did before when I didnt check lots before getting the Kindle.

Thanks very much and have a good rest of the day.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't have any experience with other brands, but if PDF support is important, with Amazon I would opt for the Kindle DX with its larger screen. PDFs on the smaller 6-inch models can be problematic.


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I don't have any experience with other brands, but if PDF support is important, with Amazon I would opt for the Kindle DX with its larger screen. PDFs on the smaller 6-inch models can be problematic.


Its because not only of pdf support its also because I cant read and take notes in full peace, its so tiring.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to move this to the 'other e-readers' board as you're looking for 'not-kindle'. . . .I can't personally recommend anything else as I have no first hand knowledge.  You might also ask on a more generic ereader board like MobileRead. . . .


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Check out the entourage eDGe.  I'm happy with using my DX for Master's work, but I highlight, copy the notes to word and work on it from there.  I can't annotate my PDF's, but It's better than carrying around all the printouts (or paying for them).

The eDGe looks interesting, but I still want it a little larger and would like to have some of its kinks worked out.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you checked out Nook color? I don't own one yet but am seriously tempted by them.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Take a look at the NookColor. That may be a good option, or maybe even an Ipad.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

right now the taking notes part is the sticking point with e-readers, it's still much faster to hand-write on paper (for extensive note-taking). Kindle DX is remains the easiest to use for reading PDF files altho I hear the Sony Daily Edition (at $300+) works well reading 1/4 page at a time. Or use paper books and type notes using your laptop ...


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would say the iPad would be your best bet.  Mine is really good at reading PDF's and you can buy a keyboard (they have ones that the iPad can dock onto or bluetooth ones) which would make note taking easier.  The battery life is around 10 hours, which is not as good as e-ink e-readers but still better than most laptops I have had.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

i think the "Onyx Boox M90" will be helpful for you, as my small brother use this since 2009.
it support PDF, touchscreen and Wifi.

more information here: http://www.onyx-boox.com/


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I don't have any experience with other brands, but if PDF support is important, with Amazon I would opt for the Kindle DX with its larger screen. PDFs on the smaller 6-inch models can be problematic.


I just used an iPad for the first time not too long ago (didn't want to revive this older thread but I thought it would help) I would also recommend the iPad.


----------

